

GitHub Developer site - _pius
http://develop.github.com/

======
pjhyett
Quick mention: we just added an API to the site for our newly launched Issues
feature.

~~~
amoeba
Which is awesome, by the way.

------
mechanical_fish
Suddenly I am in heaven!

